Ask HN: Has your company noticed a productivity dip since going remote? - hsavit1
======
zelphirkalt
I'd even claim a significant productivity boost in the development team, but
apparently it's gone unnoticed or is underestimated, plus there are many other
apartments, so that there is a rush to get everyone back to office.

------
gshdg
If you have, don’t take that as a reflection on remote work in general.

Currently, childcare is eating into a lot of people’s time. Roommates and
children who wouldn’t normally being around are causing distractions. People
have lost their social and emotional outlets and are stressed as hell, thus
not sleeping or concentrating as well as usual.

------
Jugurtha
No, we're more productive and focused. Small team of five people. 2.5
technical.

However " _post hoc ergo procter hoc_ " aware: we dropped many projects with
unreliable partners that consumed a lot of my mental resources and distracted
me from our core product. Dropping these projects made me more focused and
back in the game.

~~~
buboard
damn autocorrect

------
frompdx
As a counter question, what companies track productivity well enough to really
know the answer to this and how do they do it? I feel like most responses will
be anecdotes.

------
giantg2
I joined a new team about a month before the work from home order. I was
making progress at being more productive during that month and maybe 2 weeks
into working from home. After that I feel I have plateaued. Two and a half
months later, I might even be backsliding in terms of productivity.

